
China Surpasses Japan to Become World’s 2nd Richest Nation - s84
http://www.chinasmack.com/2015/stories/china-surpasses-japan-to-become-worlds-2nd-richest-nation.html
======
Nelson8988
They have surpassed Japan since 5 years ago

